# My Dr. Visit and What is Happening



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2021)

I spoke with my Internist over the phone (as I requested) last Friday.  He loves to remind me of all the things I need to get tests for and additional dr.s to see.  I felt overwhelmed with health issues to address.  He told me he would order more tests and we'd have the next visit in 3 mos.  I told him some things I've been experiencing and he told me to see the specialist for the liver.  I have already seen 2 of them and have not been able to get an appointment and one dr. is no longer with the place I go to.  Then my Dr. said "we have to get you on the transplant list."  I have not processed this yet--I had been thinking in the past that I would not qualify to be on that list with my age and other things (the hoops they make you jump through) and that when my liver fails that would just be the end. 

So, the visit has me thinking a bit now.  I will get an appointment to see the  Hepatologist and see what she has to say.  I did see her in 2018 and got a few ultrasounds but did not get some other tests because you need to have someone with you and I don't have anyone--or anyone I'd feel comfortable asking.  My brother used to take me to some medical appointments when I needed to have someone with me but he lives on the other side of the country now. 

As for the possibility of a transplant I just don't know if I can do all they want done to get on that list and don't know if I even want additional time added onto my life.  My liver is not completely gone...yet...and from what I've heard it's a miserable life until death when it gets really really bad.  I've heard when you get a transplant you have to have 2 care providers to help you after the surgery...that sort of leaves me out at this point.  Also, with covid 19 still around I don't want to go with anyone anywhere.  So, I will wait till I get the vaccine before I attempt to address all of this.

Well, that's my current quandry.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 25, 2021)

Does your community have voluteers to take you for doctor's appointments and the like, Ruthanne?  Check their  website for this.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Does your community have voluteers to take you for doctor's appointments and the like, Ruthanne?  Check their  website for this.


I will, thank you


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 25, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I spoke with my Internist over the phone (as I requested) last Friday.  He loves to remind me of all the things I need to get tests for and additional dr.s to see.  I felt overwhelmed with health issues to address.  He told me he would order more tests and we'd have the next visit in 3 mos.  I told him some things I've been experiencing and he told me to see the specialist for the liver.  I have already seen 2 of them and have not been able to get an appointment and one dr. is no longer with the place I go to.  Then my Dr. said "we have to get you on the transplant list."  I have not processed this yet--I had been thinking in the past that I would not qualify to be on that list with my age and other things (the hoops they make you jump through) and that when my liver fails that would just be the end.
> 
> So, the visit has me thinking a bit now.  I will get an appointment to see the  Hepatologist and see what she has to say.  I did see her in 2018 and got a few ultrasounds but did not get some other tests because you need to have someone with you and I don't have anyone--or anyone I'd feel comfortable asking.  My brother used to take me to some medical appointments when I needed to have someone with me but he lives on the other side of the country now.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure Medicare now covers transportation to and from med appointments. Doctor's office might have that info for you, and maybe a number to call too.

If I were in your shoes (and I do have liver disease, it's just not very serious at this point), I would be in the same quandary. I don't think, for me, a transplant would be worth the extra 5 to 10 years - the longevity rate I read in an article about it. You might look into that aspect of it. And, speaking for myself, I'd rather the liver I got went to a younger person who probably has kids.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm pretty sure Medicare now covers transportation to and from med appointments. Doctor's office might have that info for you, and maybe a number to call too.
> 
> If I were in your shoes (and I do have liver disease, it's just not very serious at this point), I would be in the same quandary. I don't think, for me, a transplant would be worth the extra 5 to 10 years - the longevity rate I read in an article about it. You might look into that aspect of it. And, speaking for myself, I'd rather the liver I got went to a younger person who probably has kids.


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 25, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks for your reply.


In all sincerity I wish you all the best, Ruthanne, whatever you decide. And I hope you keep us updated.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm pretty sure Medicare now covers transportation to and from med appointments. Doctor's office might have that info for you, and maybe a number to call too.
> 
> If I were in your shoes (and I do have liver disease, it's just not very serious at this point), I would be in the same quandary. I don't think, for me, a transplant would be worth the extra 5 to 10 years - the longevity rate I read in an article about it. You might look into that aspect of it. And, speaking for myself, I'd rather the liver I got went to a younger person who probably has kids.


I do have transportation for medical appointments but don't want to go in now because the virus going around and I need to find someone to go with me for procedures that I need have done.  I believe I'm a little younger than you and I do have dependents so I may want to have a liver transplant I just don't know yet... I have some thinking to do.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 25, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I do have transportation for medical appointments but don't want to go in now because the virus going around and I need to find someone to go with me for procedures that I need have done.  I believe I'm a little *younger than you and I do have dependents* so I may want to have a liver transplant I just don't know yet... I have some thinking to do.


Yep, that would make all the difference in the world in my thought processes as well. And when there are people in your life who depend on you, I think that has a natural way of increasing a person's longevity, so there's that, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Yep, that would make all the difference in the world in my thought processes as well. And when there are people in your life who depend on you, I think that has a natural way of increasing a person's longevity, so there's that, too.


Actually they are my pet family and they mean just as much to me as people have meant to me in my life


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Yep, that would make all the difference in the world in my thought processes as well. And when there are people in your life who depend on you, I think that has a natural way of increasing a person's longevity, so there's that, too.


 Thank you.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2021)

Ruthanne, whatever you decide I will offer prayer for you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Ruthanne, whatever you decide I will offer prayer for you.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Does your community have voluteers to take you for doctor's appointments and the like, Ruthanne?  Check their  website for this.


I don't know if they have volunteers but I will look into thr social work department for that at the clinic I go to.  Thanks!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 25, 2021)

Ruthanne...you do what's in your heart. Do what you want to do.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Ruthanne...you do what's in your heart. Do what you want to do.


Thank you very much. I haven't decided what's in my heart yet.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 25, 2021)

Who knows? Maybe God will have other plans in store.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Who knows? Maybe God will have other plans in store.


Yes, indeed who knows...at this point, too.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 25, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, indeed who knows...at this point, too.


yup


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> yup


I'm still in the "Brainstorming" phase.  Things will become more clear to me with time and people's and 
God's help.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 25, 2021)

see what your options are and decide where YOU wanna go from there. *hugs*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> see what your options are and decide where YOU wanna go from there. *hugs*


Yes, those are my plans.  Thank you.  Hug to you, too!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 25, 2021)

they determined i had sleep apnea and told me i needed oxygen and a cpap at night. with my insurance at the time i couldn't afford it so i had to make the decision to let it go. now i have decent ins. and i can't get the specialist to act like he gives a rip. go figure.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> they determined i had sleep apnea and told me i needed oxygen and a cpap at night. with my insurance at the time i couldn't afford it so i had to make the decision to let it go. now i have decent ins. and i can't get the specialist to act like he gives a rip. go figure.


Maybe it's time to find another specialist because that one sounds like a dud.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 25, 2021)

Ruthanne, I am so very sorry that you are having to deal with this.
You have my prayers.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Ruthanne, I am so very sorry that you are having to deal with this.
> You have my prayers.


Thank you Pecos.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 25, 2021)

Ruthanne, I don’t know what the answers are for you. I can tell you that my B-I-L had one last year. I think he was 62 at the time and he mentions almost daily how thankful he is for the extra time. He looks at life differently now. Like we all should live it probably, but everyday he wakes up is like this extraordinary gift to him now. Maybe that is something to think about? Just know my prayers are with you...lots of them


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2021)

Ruthanne, sad to hear that you're needing a transplant, I agree with you it wouldn't hurt to get an opinion from another specialist to help in your decision.  My husband has a friend who is in his late sixties and had a liver transplant several years ago and he's doing very well and happy he had the surgery.  He did go through the VA and didn't have to wait long for an organ, I believe his liver issues were due to years of taking prescription pain meds, although he did drink a little bit.  He had no other medical conditions to my knowledge.

Hoping another doctor has an alternative for you besides the transplant. You are in my thoughts and sending warm healing wishes to you....hugs.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 26, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ruthanne, sad to hear that you're needing a transplant, I agree with you it wouldn't hurt to get an opinion from another specialist to help in your decision.  My husband has a friend who is in his late sixties and had a liver transplant several years ago and he's doing very well and happy he had the surgery.  He did go through the VA and didn't have to wait long for an organ, I believe his liver issues were due to years of taking prescription pain meds, although he did drink a little bit.  He had no other medical conditions to my knowledge.
> 
> Hoping another doctor has an alternative for you besides the transplant. You are in my thoughts and sending warm healing wishes to you....hugs.


Thankyou.  I don't know what else can be done once the liver goes besides a transplant but my thinking is there is nothing else.  I am not at the point of *having to* have another one yet but a person needs to go on that list when it's inevitable that they will need one and their MELD score indicates.  The doctor that told me that I need to get on that list is not a liver specialist, though, and has no idea how much time I have till a transplant would be in order.  That's why I will go back to my specialist once I can get an appointment.  I'm also waiting till I get the vaccine before I go back to the clinic to see her.  I had seen the liver specialist (hepatologist) 2 years ago and at that point she gave me some estimate of how much time she thought I had before the liver goes but that could change, too.  

I'm glad the man your husband knows is doing so well after a transplant.  I, too, have been on many meds. over the years that were bad for the liver (doctors don't tell you that when they prescribe them) and at one time had hep.c  which took my liver to the point of fibrosis--then I did the treatment for hep.c and got rid of it.  Who knows how hard on my liver that treatment was, too.  It was a year of injections and additional capsules every day.  I also took voltarin for arthritis for a long time and that is hard on the liver, too.  In addition to all that I have taken lots of pills for my mental health in the past 20 years, too.  Many of them have potential bad effects on the liver, too.  

It would be nice if there was something else to cure the liver besides having to get a transplant.  Would be nice if there were a cure for cirrhosis but at this point they don't have one.  I do know there are some meds. that help a little to maintain when the liver is extremely bad, though, and I have to look into getting some of them.  I need a med. to help with my extremely low platelet count and other things going wrong with my bloodwork.  I could also use something for fatigue.  That's why I'll see the Hepatologist asap.

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Thankyou.  I don't know what else can be done once the liver goes besides a transplant but my thinking is there is nothing else.  I am not at the point of *having to* have another one yet but a person needs to go on that list when it's inevitable that they will need one and their MELD score indicates.  The doctor that told me that I need to get on that list is not a liver specialist, though, and has no idea how much time I have till a transplant would be in order.  That's why I will go back to my specialist once I can get an appointment.  I'm also waiting till I get the vaccine before I go back to the clinic to see her.  I had seen the liver specialist (hepatologist) 2 years ago and at that point she gave me some estimate of how much time she thought I had before the liver goes but that could change, too.
> 
> I'm glad the man your husband knows is doing so well after a transplant.  I, too, have been on many meds. over the years that were bad for the liver (doctors don't tell you that when they prescribe them) and at one time had hep.c  which took my liver to the point of fibrosis--then I did the treatment for hep.c and got rid of it.  Who knows how hard on my liver that treatment was, too.  It was a year of injections and additional capsules every day.  I also took voltarin for arthritis for a long time and that is hard on the liver, too.  In addition to all that I have taken lots of pills for my mental health in the past 20 years, too.  Many of them have potential bad effects on the liver, too.
> 
> ...


Ruthanne, I don't know enough about liver problems to give any serious advice, unfortunately.  If I were you, I'd be doing the same and researching anything that may treat your condition without transplant surgery.  I am always open to natural alternatives, and I will post anything of value that I come across here that may be useful to you.  Take care, and I hope you get some relief in the meantime from your Hematologist.  Hugs my friend, I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 27, 2021)

So very sorry to hear this Ruthanne. So many things to consider before making a decision. I understand your concern about your pets . Have you made arrangements for someone to care for them even while you are in the hospital convalescing should you take that route? At least that would be one problem out of the way.
I have no answers for you except to keep on researching and as SeaBreeze mentioned be open to all alternatives.
My thoughts are with you as you decide which path to take and may you find peace with your final decision.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 27, 2021)

This is something that no person should have to go through along.
But...
Sometimes there isn't a choice.
I'm glad you have your fur family.......they will calm you, be by your side, and love you till there's no end.
Wish you so much support for the thinking and decisions you may have to make.
And, please remember, we're all here for any support you're in need for.
Take care.......please keep with updates when you're able.
You will feel GOD and ANGELS helping you.


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2021)

Here for you Ruthanne, and will keep you in my prayers no matter what you decide.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 28, 2021)

Tish said:


> Here for you Ruthanne, and will keep you in my prayers no matter what you decide.
> 
> View attachment 146609


----------



## Pepper (Jan 28, 2021)

(((Ruth)))
I just read this thread.  I'm so sorry you're having serious health problems.  I wish I lived near you to help you. (It would be kind of 'the blind leading the blind' but we'd laugh over that). You're a fine person, and you're fun to be with.  All the best, my friend.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> So very sorry to hear this Ruthanne. So many things to consider before making a decision. I understand your concern about your pets . Have you made arrangements for someone to care for them even while you are in the hospital convalescing should you take that route? At least that would be one problem out of the way.
> I have no answers for you except to keep on researching and as SeaBreeze mentioned be open to all alternatives.
> My thoughts are with you as you decide which path to take and may you find peace with your final decision.





MickaC said:


> This is something that no person should have to go through along.
> But...
> Sometimes there isn't a choice.
> I'm glad you have your fur family.......they will calm you, be by your side, and love you till there's no end.
> ...





Tish said:


> Here for you Ruthanne, and will keep you in my prayers no matter what you decide.
> 
> View attachment 146609





Pepper said:


> (((Ruth)))
> I just read this thread.  I'm so sorry you're having serious health problems.  I wish I lived near you to help you. (It would be kind of 'the blind leading the blind' but we'd laugh over that). You're a fine person, and you're fun to be with.  All the best, my friend.


Thank you all so very much for being here and caring--it means a lot to me and I am overwhelmed (in a Good way!) with feelings right now.   There is time yet before any decisions need to be made.  I appreciate all the input and love!  Sorry I haven't addressed all of your messages individually but know that I really appreciate all of your efforts.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Ruthanne, I don’t know what the answers are for you. I can tell you that my B-I-L had one last year. I think he was 62 at the time and he mentions almost daily how thankful he is for the extra time. He looks at life differently now. Like we all should live it probably, but everyday he wakes up is like this extraordinary gift to him now. Maybe that is something to think about? Just know my prayers are with you...lots of them


Glad he's doing well!  Thank you--I am thinking.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2021)

MickaC said:


> This is something that no person should have to go through along.
> But...
> Sometimes there isn't a choice.
> I'm glad you have your fur family.......they will calm you, be by your side, and love you till there's no end.
> ...


Yes, I agree no one should have to go through this alone but everyone here has made me feel I'm not going through it alone now.  I had been angry at one of my siblings for not being here for me anymore but things change in life and that's just life and how it goes.  I definitely will keep up with updates.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2021)

Tish said:


> Here for you Ruthanne, and will keep you in my prayers no matter what you decide.
> 
> View attachment 146609


Awww...that's so sweet of you Tish!  I do need prayers--much appreciated!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2021)

Pepper said:


> (((Ruth)))
> I just read this thread.  I'm so sorry you're having serious health problems.  I wish I lived near you to help you. (It would be kind of 'the blind leading the blind' but we'd laugh over that). You're a fine person, and you're fun to be with.  All the best, my friend.


I wish you lived near, too, but the computer brings us a bit closer.  Yes, we would laugh...I don't even know what I'm doing yet as everything is new to me now.  Thanks!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> So very sorry to hear this Ruthanne. So many things to consider before making a decision. I understand your concern about your pets . Have you made arrangements for someone to care for them even while you are in the hospital convalescing should you take that route? At least that would be one problem out of the way.
> I have no answers for you except to keep on researching and as SeaBreeze mentioned be open to all alternatives.
> My thoughts are with you as you decide which path to take and may you find peace with your final decision.


Yes, many things to consider...I believe the managers here would help me if I get surgery--they are special helpful people.  Well, at least they would feed and walk the dog and feed the bird.  I am open to alternatives but I know quite a lot about this after learning a lot from others online who have been there.  I do hope to try to keep my liver maintaining for as long as possible but no one really knows how long that lasts and then there is failure which leads to a possible transplant.   Thinking about a transplant is very new to me--I have to see the specialists and get more information from them yet which will be in the near future.  Thanks Ruth for being here!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ruthanne, I don't know enough about liver problems to give any serious advice, unfortunately.  If I were you, I'd be doing the same and researching anything that may treat your condition without transplant surgery.  I am always open to natural alternatives, and I will post anything of value that I come across here that may be useful to you.  Take care, and I hope you get some relief in the meantime from your Hematologist.  Hugs my friend, I will be thinking of you.


I appreciate that.  I'm going to see a Hepatologist which means liver specialist.  I certainly am going to see what else I can do for a treatment for this condition.  Thank you!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2021)

Thinking of you, Ruthanne.  I am on your team, here too, with the others and you!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Thinking of you, Ruthanne.  I am on your team, here too, with the others and you!


I appreciate that @Kaila so much!  Bless you and everyone here.  I'm starting to feel alive again.


----------



## Dana (Jan 28, 2021)

Continue to be strong Ruthanne. It may be stormy now, but it never rains forever. Sending good, healthy vibes your way.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I appreciate that.  I'm going to see a Hepatologist which means liver specialist.  I certainly am going to see what else I can do for a treatment for this condition.  Thank you!


Thank you for correcting me Ruthanne for having the name of the specialist incorrect.  I hope you're successful in finding an alternative treatment that is not so extreme.  Thinking of you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2021)

Dana said:


> Continue to be strong Ruthanne. It may be stormy now, but it never rains forever. Sending good, healthy vibes your way.


Thank you for those vibes!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 29, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Glad he's doing well!  Thank you--I am thinking.


Good. You need to make a decision that works for YOU


----------



## Pinky (Jan 29, 2021)

All the best with your appointment, Ruthanne. You are a very strong person, despite the challenges. It's good to know that you have people you can count on to take care of your pets, if needed.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2021)

@Ruthanne, I will hold you in my thoughts.  I know that pets can be very comforting during difficult times.


----------



## OldEnough (Jan 29, 2021)

Ruthanne, I have not read all of the posts but have to contacted Hospice to see if they can take you to appointments?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2021)

OldEnough said:


> Ruthanne, I have not read all of the posts but have to contacted Hospice to see if they can take you to appointments?


Thanks

but I have a car to get to appointments but what I don't have is someone to go with me to a procedure I need to have done so I'm looking for someone for a future appointment.
Also, I am not getting hospice care at this point.


----------



## Lee (Jan 29, 2021)

Ruthanne, so very sorry to hear this. One of these times that you wonder why bad things happen to good people.

Keep us in the loop, we do care and we are all hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2021)

That's a tough decision to have to make, Ruthanne. I don't know what I would do in your situation. You are obviously thinking long and hard about it, so in all probability, the decision you make will be the right one, for you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2021)

Lee said:


> Ruthanne, so very sorry to hear this. One of these times that you wonder why bad things happen to good people.
> 
> Keep us in the loop, we do care and we are all hoping for a good outcome.


Thanks Lee, I will update.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2021)

Sunny said:


> That's a tough decision to have to make, Ruthanne. I don't know what I would do in your situation. You are obviously thinking long and hard about it, so in all probability, the decision you make will be the right one, for you.


Yes, I am thinking a lot but still have time to see how my prognosis goes.  Thank you for your post.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2021)

An update: 

I just called a medical services  and electronically signed up for services in my city for medical assistance--I saw by the documents they sent me that they have a lot of various services I may use.  One of the services is nutritional assistance.  I will find out if they have people to go with you for medical procedures.  I will have an assessment on Tuesday.  I'll see how that goes.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks
> 
> but I have a car to get to appointments but what I don't have is someone to go with me to a procedure I need to have done so I'm looking for someone for a future appointment.
> Also, I am not getting hospice care at this point.


thank goodness at least you got your car fixed Ruthanne, otherwise you might have to rely on other people to take you to appointments , and I know you're too independent for that...  hopefully you'll get someone to accompany you tho'


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> thank goodness at least you got your car fixed Ruthanne, otherwise you might have to rely on other people to take you to appointments , and I know you're too independent for that...  hopefully you'll get someone to accompany you tho'


Yes. I can use my car now but before I had my car I was taking cabs and that was a real PITA.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 29, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm pretty sure Medicare now covers transportation to and from med appointments. Doctor's office might have that info for you, and maybe a number to call too.
> 
> If I were in your shoes (and I do have liver disease, it's just not very serious at this point), I would be in the same quandary. I don't think, for me, a transplant would be worth the extra 5 to 10 years - the longevity rate I read in an article about it. You might look into that aspect of it. And, speaking for myself, I'd rather the liver I got went to a younger person who probably has kids.


I agree.  I too have liver problems not getting a transplant.  My kidney situation is more pressing with one kidney already removed and stage three failure in the other kidney.  I have made the decision not to get a transplant when and if the time comes.  I have also decided against dialysis.

I‘d just rather pass on to what’s next, and if nothing is next, well, I’ll never know it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 29, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I agree.  I too have liver problems not getting a transplant.  My kidney situation is more pressing with one kidney already removed and stage three failure in the other kidney.  I have made the decision not to get a transplant when and if the time comes.  I have also decided against dialysis.
> 
> I‘d just rather pass on to what’s next, and if nothing is next, well, I’ll never know it.


Yeah, I feel I've done all I really want and need to do with my life at this point, so I wouldn't mind letting go of it. But it's a personal choice and if someone wants to fight to stay I say more power to them; I'll be their cheerleader.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I agree.  I too have liver problems not getting a transplant.  My kidney situation is more pressing with one kidney already removed and stage three failure in the other kidney.  I have made the decision not to get a transplant when and if the time comes.  I have also decided against dialysis.
> 
> I‘d just rather pass on to what’s next, and if nothing is next, well, I’ll never know it.


Well that's your prerogative and your right to choose but I have my right to choose too and am younger too.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 29, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Yeah, I feel I've done all I really want and need to do with my life at this point, so I wouldn't mind letting go of it. But it's a personal choice and if someone wants to fight to stay I say more power to them; I'll be their cheerleader.


I agree with you about fighting to stay. For me i am ready to go also.  I don't want to have to take the meds involved with a transplant, etc.  Mine will be a brain aneurysm that has acted up twice besides the first time that resulted in a massive stroke.  I was put into a medically induced coma for 6 weeks. When it happens again I have made the necessary arrangements to let me go, no coma and then years of therapy as I had before. Then I was 50 and it made sense.

Does not make sense now at 74.  Just let me go peacefully is all I ask.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 29, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Well that's your prerogative and your right to choose but I have my right to choose too and am younger too.


I don’t think age has anything to do with it, IMO.  My mother is 95 and she is determined never to die and gets any and all recommend medical treatment available.  I never said you did not have a right to choose.  I merely agreed with Murr and his choice.

I feel I have stayed this long for my children, especially my one son.  But, there comes a point, where we do what’s right for us; and my choice is right for me.  I only hope and pray, when push comes to shove, I can stick with my decision.  Only time will tell.

As for you, or anyone else, do what you want.  I never said anything different.  @Ruthanne


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> signed up for services in my city for medical assistance


This was a great and positive, worthwhile step, you took, Ruthanne!

Last night, when I was thinking of you ( as I told you I would  )
I thought that a possible option would be for you to get onto the list, at whatever future point that it's easy and possible for you to get on it,
and then, later than that, farther in the future, you could assess and decide with more info, much later on, when you actually came near to the top of that list.

You might know better then rather than now, what decisions are right for you and for your dependents too.
Just sharing my idea, in case it helps you in any way, with your thinking.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2021)

Kaila said:


> This was a great and positive, worthwhile step, you took, Ruthanne!
> 
> Last night, when I was thinking of you ( as I told you I would  )
> I thought that a possible option would be for you to get onto the list, at whatever future point that it's easy and possible for you to get on it,
> ...


I like that idea and thank you for that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 29, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> An update:
> 
> I just called a medical services  and electronically signed up for services in my city for medical assistance--I saw by the documents they sent me that they have a lot of various services I may use.  One of the services is nutritional assistance.  I will find out if they have people to go with you for medical procedures.  I will have an assessment on Tuesday.  I'll see how that goes.


That sounds great Ruthanne, good move!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 29, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Yeah, I feel I've done all I really want and need to do with my life at this point, so I wouldn't mind letting go of it. But it's a personal choice and if someone wants to fight to stay I say more power to them; I'll be their cheerleader.


I agree, I can't really say how I'd feel or what I'd do until I'm in that health situation.  I admire those who put up a heartfelt fight and I wish them the best.  I'll be cheerleading right next to you.


----------



## 911 (Jan 30, 2021)

One very important lesson that I have learned from everything that I have been though recently, "Do what the doctor tells you to do and take your medicine." And, don't read so much about what's troubling you on the Internet.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 30, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Yeah, I feel I've done all I really want and need to do with my life at this point, so I wouldn't mind letting go of it. But it's a personal choice and if someone wants to fight to stay I say more power to them; I'll be their cheerleader.


Same here. However if I had a reason to give a crap it might be different. Who knows? To each their own.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 30, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Same here. However if I had a reason to give a crap it might be different. Who knows? To each their own.


I found a reason to give a crap.  I want my 2 & 1/2 year old grandson to remember me for the rest of his life and pass on stories about me to his own kids, including making fun of me and my ways.  To do that I figure I must be in relatively good health and live for the next 20 years (at least).  Hopefully I won't get dementia, but if I do, I hope it's the kind he can find amusing and laugh about.

That's my plan.


----------

